# Heat mats as primary heat source?



## Ricki123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Peeps!

Naturally animals get heat from the sun, hence a basking bulb/ceramic from above, so i don't get why people use heat mats, especially when people put them under the viv/substrate... heat naturally doesn't come from under ground! Most reptiles have their heat receptors on their dorsal side..no? So they can't tell if they are getting too warm when the heat is coming from beneath. Proven by heat rocks, that have resulted in giving thermal burns to lizards etc..

Heat mats in my opinion are only got for an additional heat source, if the temperature drops to low on a night time for example.

What your views/opinions on using a heat mat as a primary heat source?

Thanks
Ricki


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

It would really depend on the type of viv, the size of viv, and the species.

At night, many animals use the warmth stored in heated rocks to help them with their nocturnal habits.

I don't think nature gives any species a more heat conductive 'side' (top or bottom) and most of the skin has similar levels of blood flow below it regardless.

If yoiu have a small sized viv, and a species which doesn't require very high peak temepratures, but more moderate daytime temps then a heat mat will be up to the job. Having said that I don't know for sure if the idea scales up to 'bigger viv/bigger heatmat' without having to take other things into consideration. For example, heatmats and hot rocks seem to transfer a lot of heat via physical contact 'conduction', but a lamp transfers heat via radiation and perhaps one type is more beneficial than the other (by beneficial I mean only that the warming time is quicker)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well a reptile will still burn itself from above, if it can get too near a ceramic or bulb


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

depends on the gecko,
for example leos
they are noctornal so dont get the sun from above but get the heat thats left on the rocks, floor etc.


----------

